# "FREAKMONT IV!!!!" meet.......



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

All Nissan meet in Fremont, CA July 26th see the below thread for more info:

http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=1423172#post1423172

Post here if you coming and what you are bringing.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Q....I could hang you for this...I take it you're not coming down this year?  You better come down for Mossy, though 

-Sam


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

*get the lynch mob....*



stealthb14 said:


> *Q....I could hang you for this...I take it you're not coming down this year?  You better come down for Mossy, though
> 
> -Sam *


Go ahead and the lynch mob!!! 

Timing was funky. 
I'm in Chicago right now taking care of my mom, she's been sick for the last 6 months. Then got involved in starting a NorCal team, plus the Altima boys (in the Bay Area) wanted to do a "Freakmont" meet in late July, same date as Mile Square meet (damn). So I was waiting to see what you guys were planning, i was hoping that it would later in August. But, it didn't work out 
So I will not be attending this year. I believe there will be a couple from Nor Cal attending your meet.

Oh, yeah, I'll be at Mossy, I will need to take a day off just to recover. Plus, I might have a crew from NorCal coming.

I'll chat with you later. And make sure to take a lot of pictures.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

someone got word to the g20 guys yet?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

*yup!!!*

Posted on their board, awaiting response.


----------



## ThisFlyGuy (Jul 9, 2003)

i don't own a nissan, but i might show up 

want me to post this announcement on my JDM site? (for the bay area peeps)


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

*Okay....*

Go ahead and post. The more the merrier.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

looks like i'll be there


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2003)

I can bring the trash bags and the spoons, forks, knives, etc if you could use another at this shindig.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

hey Q,
what else needs to be brought? let me know, i wanna help out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

*bring some.....*

Hamburgers patties, buns and chesse. Not a lot, get maybe 20 patties??? Use your own judgement. I believe there will be 20 or more folks showing up. Plus, we have others bringing chips, salsa hot links, etc, etc.....


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i work at costco, so buying stuff in quantity wont be a problem 
so i'll bring the patties, cheese, and buns


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

ill try to make it out...if im coming out im bring the 510  
somethign differnt

gotta test her out on the freeway


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i wish i could bring my Z. but i doesnt run and has no seats


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

pkrSE-R said:


> *i wish i could bring my Z. but i doesnt run and has no seats *


im hoping it can make it to the bay 
and i wish i could have my Panasports on by then but i need to by new tires


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i think i remeber Sofia(gothikracer) saying somethign about you to me....did ya recently buy your Se-r(as in the past year)
i could be wrong though


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

yup, thats me. but i've had my se-r for over a year now
and i havent heard from sophia in quite awhile.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

I should be coming through. I tried PMing you Q, but it wont let me...


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

This hella sucks guys. I may not be able to come tomorrow. i got a flat and have to get it fixed (fremont is too far to drive on the spare) depending on how long it takes i'm gonna try to come.. what a night.. ugg


----------

